# dog hunting coyotes



## doghandler (Nov 26, 2016)

Anyone able to direct me to rules or laws for hunting coyotes with dogs in ND? I have talked to a few out of staters and it sounds pretty vague.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Please clarify what kind of hunting you're thinking about doing. 
Decoy dogs, or greyhounds?

If you're going to use dogs make damn sure you have permission on all the ground you're going to hunt. If that dog goes on private ground, expect a game warden to pay you a visit.

Decoy dogs work well for the spring, but other then that they tend to run the coyotes off.

xdeano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Is legal to use dogs to chase hunt coyotes in Michigan. There is a fellow down the road from me seems he is always in hot water as there is some sort of law enforcement car sitting in his drive. I have called the law on him my self. never gave permission to let his dogs run thru my place yet he did till I called the law on him.

I recommend you contact a ND wild life officer or what ever they are called there and ask them the rules.

 Al


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

you will find a lot of opposition on this website. you will get much more support and probably straighter answers on a hounds man website. callers hate hounds man. having done both i support both forms of hunting.


----------

